# Driveway Haunt in South Carolina



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

scare victim in video wishes video not be posted publicly... so I had to re-edit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the clowns in the cage were the biggest scare

I like that skull effect with the TV, and the hand reaching out of the dresser drawer was a hoot.


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow great job let me know if you do it 2012 i live in woodruff S.C.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang... I missed the video.  Any chance you can post pics, Doc? 

Been meaning to drive over to your haunt for the past couple of years, but I seem to get too busy.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Creepy Cathy. still up on youtube for now. search HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR 2011. By the way, fantastic job you did on your house, esp the windows!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow SCEYEDOC! That's amazing. I've been to some "professional" haunts around here in the Metro Atlanta area that couldn't hold a candle to you do in your driveway. Great job all the way.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I SO love the snake in the "free drink" cooler idea! Great job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was great!! I remember your stuff from years past and this one is tops! Love the zombie projection and the snakes. The girl hiding behind the large hanging prop got some great scares as did the hand in the drawer. I'm also envious of the respectful crowd you get. We get over 600 visitors but a lot of rowdy loud kids so we're constantly doing crowd control. Awesome job!!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow,that was great fun . Still laughing at some of the reactions .


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job man, I love it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like everybody was having a killer time.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

That's really awesome.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome clowns. Great haunt


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*gaps for breath*

that is super creepy! i think my favorite was the zombie projection. i also loved the clown cage. the fact that they can open the cage at will adds to the scare factor!

Now i just need to go take my heart pills and change my pants. 

(that's a high compliment there!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Your haunt is so great. How many visitors do you get? I really want to add a walk through next year, but I am uneasy about rowdy teenagers and troublemakers. It seems like you get a great crowd. No one destructive but everyone laughing and having a great time. You did a great job, and I really love the screen that shows the spiders coming down. Such a neat special effect.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome! I bow to the master.     


Definitely stopping by next year.


----------



## gothdj (Dec 25, 2011)

Really great display, I envy that you get so many actors. We are trying to get a lot more people involved in ours for this coming year.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

What can I say that hasn't already breen said. Top Notch!! and I also LOVE the clown Cage and the path that everyone has to tal ALL the way round it. Brilliant!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Fabulous job Doc! This is definitely your best yet.  700 visitors... OMG!!!!  Maybe CreeepyCathy and I can visit next year!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What an awsome haunt! There are so many great ideas. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind comments. The scare actors are all 10th grade friends of my son. No problem getting help as they all love to go to school the next day bragging about the many scares they get. Now getting them to help tear the haunt down afterwards is a different story. haha Thanks for watching our video!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To get the kids to help tear down your haunt, and to help get more advertisement for future haunts, offer custom T-shirts for your haunt for those that help tearing it down. You could do the shirts as heat transfers on your own, or go through someone like Cafepress, CustomInk, etc. The kids will do the clean up if the shirts are good, and they'll wear them with pride in the year to come. You can also offer pizza, ice cream, chicken, or something as a meal after the cleanup too.

The clowns, the baby room, and the hand through the drawer were nicely done!

I liked the skull video or bit on the monitor, was that a screen saver, software, or what?


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

FontGeek, we do have shirts that we give to the scare actors to wear weeks before and afterwards. This is my mom modeling hers.
The skull seen in the tv is a foam skull pushed into a lycra material stretched across a gutted television. It is pushed forward with a wiper motor.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

SCEYEDOC said:


> Thank you all for the kind comments. The scare actors are all 10th grade friends of my son. No problem getting help as they all love to go to school the next day bragging about the many scares they get. Now getting them to help tear the haunt down afterwards is a different story. haha Thanks for watching our video!


We're in the same boat. All of my helpers are my son's high school friends or older kids from our Boy Scout Troop. I have a waiting list of kids who want to help so I'll be flush for actors for years to come.
Love the T-shirts! May have to try this next year. I like the idea of having them wear them a few weeks before.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very fun haunt you have there. Props for all of your hard work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

SCEYEDOC;
The skull seen in the tv is a foam skull pushed into a lycra material stretched across a gutted television. It is pushed forward with a wiper motor.[/QUOTE said:


> .... stealing this idea..... :ninja:


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

...that's only fair Cathy...as I did borrow your boarded up windows idea. haha


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lots of great effects and actors! Wonderful haunt.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

just wanted to show the outside entrance to our driveway haunt


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Let me just say that you are one of my FAVORITE Haunters on Youtube! I have your videos on my Ipod! You guys are just AWESOME! Love it! Can't wait to see what you come up with this year! When I need a Halloween fix in the off season i just watch your vids! LOVE IT!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you Great Pumpkin. Just a bunch of High School kids wanting to scare some people. I build the haunt and my son recruits a dozen of his friends and they have a ball. Yes we will different ways to scare our patrons this year, but the boys as you can tell, still think the CLOWNS are the number one scare, so we will continue that tradition. Thanks for the kind comments as I enjoy editing as much as haunting.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude that is fricking epic!!!!!!


----------

